# Not in your idiot box: Chile protester smashed by police cars



## Bleipriester (Dec 21, 2019)

No criticism, no outrage...
Video in the article.

Conmoción en Chile tras el atropello de un manifestante por una tanqueta de los Carabineros


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2019)

Those people  are like Antifa.....all scum

They should not break the law, I have not an inch of sympathy for them

Sorry, but that's how it is.


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2019)

Those  mobs who protest  in Chile are Communist pure and simple ....with  the help from Cuba  and Venezuela etc,,, total scum


They are totally different than the "yellow vests" protesting in Paris.....this people in Paris are protesting against Globalism and New World Order.....and I totally agree with them

In Chile is a different situation.....the mobs protesting want Communism.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 21, 2019)

skye said:


> Those people  are like Antifa.....all scum
> 
> They should not break the law, I have not an inch of sympathy for them
> 
> Sorry, but that's how it is.


You are wrong.







Let me translate:
They messed with generations that have nothing to lose. No home, no work, no retirement, nothing. What should they be afraid of?


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2019)

No

I am not wrong.

I know people in Chile and they tell me exactly how it is.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 21, 2019)

skye said:


> No
> 
> I am not wrong.
> 
> I know people in Chile and they tell me exactly how it is.


The belong to the wealthy, I guess.
They starve to death there while the wealthy live a big party. Under their rule, even Stalin Communism starts to look attractive.

Colombia:


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2019)

Your reply is a joke you know nothing about Chile

Stupid of me to talk to someone like you.


----------



## Augustine_ (Dec 21, 2019)

When that Trump supporter murdered a girl in the name of Naziism by running her over in Charlottesville, Trump and the entirety of the GOP LEAPT to his defense.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 21, 2019)

skye said:


> Your reply is a joke you know nothing about Chile
> 
> Stupid of me to talk to someone like you.


Yes, stupid is the attempt to convince me of trumpian imperialism and its fucking puppets. Viva Maduro, viva la revolution!


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 21, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> When that Trump supporter murdered a girl in the name of Naziism by running her over in Charlottesville, Trump and the entirety of the GOP LEAPT to his defense.


Both sides are full of hypocrisy and shit. That is all one needs to know. They cannot even hold an election in a civil manner.


----------



## Augustine_ (Dec 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > When that Trump supporter murdered a girl in the name of Naziism by running her over in Charlottesville, Trump and the entirety of the GOP LEAPT to his defense.
> ...


Civility is the enemy these days.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 21, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...


And they call each other demons although the difference between both is marginal. That is the problem in the US. People go on the streets believing they fight the pure evil. Some are, that is why people die.


----------

